# Tiling with Thinset to Greenboard



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I would put a couple of coats of oil based primer on first but sure, thinset or mastic will work. Just not in the shower area as you pointed out.


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> I would put a couple of coats of oil based primer on first but sure, thinset or mastic will work. Just not in the shower area as you pointed out.


 
OK, the fella who is helping me said that it wasn't neccessary. I just wanted a second opinion. TY!!!


----------

